# [CHRISTCHURCH + AKAROA] New Zealand



## Guest

This was our first visit to [CHRISTCHURCH] and as always New Zealand's South Island never ceases to amaze us. After throwing our bags down we grabbed a rental car and headed out to [AKAROA] which is just 75 kilometres from the city of Christchurch. [AKAROA] is a historic French and British settlement with a population of 600. Nestled in the heart of an ancient volcano, the village is full of colonial architecture, galleries, craft stores, and cafés with a French flair. 






























PART 1 - *[AKAROA]*




























































































































































































​


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead

Very pretty


----------



## StevenW

very pretty place, indeed! :yes: kay: Looks like a great place to be. :yes:


----------



## Guest

PART 2 - *[AKAROA]*


----------



## Aaron W

The people of New Zealand certainly have it good! To be able to live in such a beautiful location makes me very envious.


----------



## dutchmaster

Kiwi cities simply wonderful as always..

You're doing a very good job here in SSC with all those nice pics from NZ, SYDNEY! 

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## DWest

a lovely place to live....sooo placid and relaxing.


----------



## Andre_idol

Yeah I can see why you chose such place to spend some of your Summer days :drool:

New Zealand is amazing!


----------



## Pule

Amazing place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

PART 3 - *[AKAROA]*


----------



## TohrAlkimista

_Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this Thread_: this is what I say! 
Thank you for sharing!

How long does it take the flight between Auckland and Christchurch?


----------



## christos-greece

Christchurch city is indeed looking very nice, great kay:


----------



## Guest

ShawnOfTheDead said:


> Very pretty


Yes indeed, the place just oozes charm, now if only I could afford a holiday home there 

Thanks for the comment mate.




StevenW said:


> very pretty place, indeed! :yes: kay: Looks like a great place to be. :yes:


It is fab, thanks. Unfortunately we only stayed for a few hours but I would love to make a weekend of it  It is very romantic there :colgate:




Aaron W said:


> The people of New Zealand certainly have it good! To be able to live in such a beautiful location makes me very envious.


There used to be an ad campaign "we don't know how lucky we are mate" - all very true, it is a great country with great travel destinations :cheers:




dutchmaster said:


> Kiwi cities simply wonderful as always..
> 
> You're doing a very good job here in SSC with all those nice pics from NZ, SYDNEY!
> 
> Cheers :cheers:


Thanks, that is so sweet of you :colgate: feel free to leave more comments like this 




DWest said:


> a lovely place to live....sooo placid and relaxing.


So true, one can chill out and watch the endangered Akaroa dolphins from the pier without the noise of traffic humming in the background. It is bliss, I was sad to leave 




Andre_idol said:


> Yeah I can see why you chose such place to spend some of your Summer days :drool:
> 
> New Zealand is amazing!


We only had a couple of hours there before we headed back to Christchurch but I would love to travel there more often - maybe we should move there 




Pule said:


> Amazing place, thanks for sharing.


Thanks Pule, knowing what I know about you, you will love it here :cheers: 




TohrAlkimista said:


> _Thread Tools -> Subscribe to this Thread_: this is what I say!
> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> How long does it take the flight between Auckland and Christchurch?


Thank you - you are too kind  The flight time is 1 hour and 30 minutes - before you know it you are there  If you plan to visit CHC be well prepared, the place is crawling with tourists and make sure that you have car hire etc. booked way in advance - we were lucky enough to get the last available car. Thanks for the comment 




christos-greece said:


> Christchurch city is indeed looking very nice, great kay:


Thanks Christos, I am glad that you enjoy the pics :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 4 - *[AKAROA]*


----------



## Guest

PART 5 - *[AKAROA]*


----------



## Liwwadden

Beautiful photos!


----------



## capricorn2000

a nice place to relax and retire.


----------



## kalibob32

im always amazed at nz pictures!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

PART 6 - *[AKAROA]*


----------



## Guest

Liwwadden said:


> Beautiful photos!


Thanks :colgate:




capricorn2000 said:


> a nice place to relax and retire.


Yeah, I am ready for early retirement  I could quite easily live there :cheers:




kalibob32 said:


> im always amazed at nz pictures!


That is very kind of you, thank you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 7 [final] - *[AKAROA]*


----------



## Guest

*[CHRISTCHURCH]* has a population of 386 100 and is the largest city in the South Island of New Zealand, and the country's second-largest urban area. The river which flows through the centre of the city (its banks now largely forming one of the World's largest urban parks) was named Avon at the request of the pioneering Deans brothers to commemorate the Scottish Avon, which rises in the Ayrshire hills near what was their grandfathers' farm and flows into the Clyde.

PART 1 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause:


----------



## Guest

PART 2 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Andre_idol

I´m amazed....... :drool:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I´m amazed....... :drool:


Thanks mate, we were just as surprised when we got there


----------



## Guest

PART 3 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## eighty4

_Now_ can you see why I want to move to CHCH one day? lol 

Great pics  We should meet up before the summer is over, you 2 and jarberry :cheers: What you reckon?


----------



## Milan Luka

^^ Can I get in on that gig too!

Superamazing photos there. Sums up why I adopted this city as my home.

Akaroa just makes me feel spoiling a special lady for the weekend. You know the outdoor bath, sunset, champagne, and then..... mg::horse::shocked:


----------



## eighty4

Milan Luka said:


> ^^ Can I get in on that gig too!
> 
> Superamazing photos there. Sums up why I adopted this city as my home.
> 
> Akaroa just makes me feel spoiling a special lady for the weekend. You know the outdoor bath, sunset, champagne, and then..... mg::horse::shocked:


^^ The more the merrier  So you live in CHCH? You know we all live up in Auckland though lol:lol:


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> _Now_ can you see why I want to move to CHCH one day? lol
> 
> Great pics  We should meet up before the summer is over, you 2 and jarberry :cheers: What you reckon?


:lol: Yes, now I understand why you want to live there and I have to agree with you. It is a special little city :cheers:

We are a lot busier right now, maybe we should meet up on a saturday - what do you think ?




Milan Luka said:


> ^^ Can I get in on that gig too!
> 
> Superamazing photos there. Sums up why I adopted this city as my home.
> 
> Akaroa just makes me feel spoiling a special lady for the weekend. You know the outdoor bath, sunset, champagne, and then..... mg::horse::shocked:


:lol: Akaroa is made for LOVE  I got all sorts of "urges" when we were there ... Craigy wanted to get out of Akaroa as quick as possible :lol: *joke*
Thanks ML :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 4 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Guest

PART 5 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Guest

PART 6 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## charpentier

What a superb city is Christchurch! And the tramway is cool. :banana:


----------



## Guest

charpentier said:


> What a superb city is Christchurch! And the tramway is cool. :banana:


Merci beaucoup :colgate: ... yeah the tramway is cool but very limited, the good news is that they are currently extending the network which is gr8 news :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 7 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Wow, looks great. Great cities, nice nature!


----------



## Guest

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Wow, looks great. Great cities, nice nature!


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Guest

PART 8 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Andre_idol

Seems like a fairy tale city...or it´s just me... :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Well, i dont think that Christchurch city is a fairy tale city...


----------



## Nightsky

Very beautiful nature and houses! The pics from Christchurch are just red x:es, unfortunately.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Awesome and very nice as well :cheers:


Thanks :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> Seems like a fairy tale city...or it´s just me... :lol:


I am sure that there are quite a few fairies running around there :lol:




Nightsky said:


> Very beautiful nature and houses! The pics from Christchurch are just red x:es, unfortunately.


Oh what a shame  Wait for the entire page to load before you click on anything, that might help. I and my partner have checked - the pics do show. Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 14 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A shame that we couldn't visit the gallery. Not all is lost though, we will return.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like those old trams of Christchurch  looking really good


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> I am sure that there are quite a few fairies running around there :lol:


Had a good laugh now...thanks :lol:

Beautiful buildings in this last update!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> A shame that we couldn't visit the gallery. Not all is lost though, we will return.


We will return ... soooooon 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ I like those old trams of Christchurch  looking really good


I also love them :cheer




Andre_idol said:


> Had a good laugh now...thanks :lol:
> 
> Beautiful buildings in this last update!


Thanks mate


----------



## Guest

PART 15 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Andre_idol

^Glass meets old architecture... :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Yeah... those buildings are indeed great kay:


----------



## Milan Luka

Nice to see the new updates, I was getting worried but it just seems you guys have been too busy of late. 

Hope all is well up there.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> ^Glass meets old architecture... :drool:


I couldn't agree more :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Yeah... those buildings are indeed great kay:


:cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> Nice to see the new updates, I was getting worried but it just seems you guys have been too busy of late.
> 
> Hope all is well up there.


All is fabulous thanks ML :colgate: The family have returned to South Africa in order to sell up, pack and move back to NZ permanently  Things will now return back to normal :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 16 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## christos-greece

Seems that Christchurch city is indeed amazing, beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Seems that Christchurch city is indeed amazing, beautiful city :cheers:


We seem to agree with you mate - thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

PART 17 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Milan Luka

Ive said it before but gotta repeat this its a real nice treat to see my own little neighbourood showcased in SSC like this. Thanks Sydney!


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Ive said it before but gotta repeat this its a real nice treat to see my own little neighbourood showcased in SSC like this. Thanks Sydney!


You are most welcome ML ... all the pics from here on in is when you accompanied us - thanks again  It will be gr8 to show you around Auckland when you come up to see us :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ I'm totally impressed..


----------



## Andre_idol

So am I :yes:


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ I'm totally impressed..





Andre_idol said:


> So am I :yes:


That makes 3 of us  thanks for the comments :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 26 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Guest

PART 27 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Guest

PART 28 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice views/photos from Christchurch once again


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Beautiful place kay:.


----------



## capricorn2000

this city is neat and orderly like the rest in NZ.
some of the old buildings have their own unique designs, yes one that 
you can't find anywhere in the world.


----------



## christos-greece

And beautiful place/city for sure :yes: kay:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> And beautiful place/city for sure :yes: kay:





christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice views/photos from Christchurch once again


Thanks mate - take are of yourself :cheers:




Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Beautiful place kay:.


Thanks mate :colgate:




capricorn2000 said:


> this city is neat and orderly like the rest in NZ.
> some of the old buildings have their own unique designs, yes one that
> you can't find anywhere in the world.


Yeah it is very neat and well maintained - there are parts that are quite horrid but like all cities in the world  ... the architecture is rather strange but then again many building in NZ are quite strange - some of the weirdest architecture that I have ever encountered on my travels - thank God that the 60's / 70's is over  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 29 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Andre_idol

What´s this last building on this last update? Arts Centre?


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> What´s this last building on this last update? Arts Centre?


Yes it is .... it is a fabulous building


----------



## Guest

PART 30 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, great updates from Christchurch :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY, the nice man in India said apparently sometime within the next few hours my innernet is gonna be fixed and I will FINALLY be able to see your photos. I cant wait.

PS, Im coming to see you bitch!  Check your PMs.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Lovely, great updates from Christchurch :cheers:


Thank you 




Milan Luka said:


> SYDNEY, the nice man in India said apparently sometime within the next few hours my innernet is gonna be fixed and I will FINALLY be able to see your photos. I cant wait.
> 
> PS, Im coming to see you bitch!  Check your PMs.


Fannytastic :colgate: .... ooooh the bitch is so excited, that is gr8 news ML, I think that Craigy replied to you ? We will see you soon :cheers:


----------



## Guest

PART 31 - *[CHRISTCHURCH]*


----------



## Andre_idol

These last updates are beautiful


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> No problem SYDNEY :cheers1:


Have a great day mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

More news and pics of the damage caused by NZ' largest earthquake in 80 years can be viewed *HERE*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Holy crap that's terrible! Sympathies go out to those on the South Island! 

I was going to say I just can't stop looking at this beautiful city because as you say the architecture is fantastic and it all seems so clean. I love the look of Byzantine architecture as there is so much of it here in Bristol. I just hope too much of it hasn't been badly damaged. I fear that people may just tear the rest of old buildings down instead of thinking how to rebuild them as they were. 

Glad to hear there were no deaths in Christchurch!


----------



## Taller Better

We are all very sad and worried about what happened in your city and are hoping for the best! It is amazing that no one was killed, but the damage looks terrible.


----------



## charpentier

My thoughts are with all those affected by the earthquake. The news broke my heart. But I have no doubt that with patience and courage Christchurch will become a magnificent city again.


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> Examples of the wonderful architecture in CHC .... let's hope that they are still standing .....


Like many people I got to look around immediately afterwards before the cordons came in. These photos were taken in the area that I got to see I can tell you that every single one of the buildings in these photos is damaged in some way. They are still standing yet have big cracks in them, masonry and glass fallen. Even the 15 story Westpac building, mostly hidden in the first photo its supporting columns are cracked all the way through to the roof. Surveyors are going through the city non stop putting red/yellow/green stickers on every building. Fingers crossed they are salvagable.


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


>


Was very wierd walking down this street. Many of those very shopfronts were completely exposed. Everybody was just looking stunned. The glass doors were either opened or destroyed. I am amazed there was no looting. Maybe people are better than we give them credit for.


----------



## Andre_idol

First thought when I read the news...OH NO!!!...those beautiful buildings Sydney showed to us...I hope they are all ok! Then I watched images on the tv news...  I was pretty stunned not only because of the destruction (altough quite understandable for the magnitude) but mainly because...no casualties! Some positive stuff out of all of this.

Apart from the not so good facts that Milan has been writing I´m pretty sure the city and NZ will recover from this and make that city glow again. And Sydney we´ll show that to us 

All the best for the affected by it!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Holy crap that's terrible! Sympathies go out to those on the South Island!
> 
> I was going to say I just can't stop looking at this beautiful city because as you say the architecture is fantastic and it all seems so clean. I love the look of Byzantine architecture as there is so much of it here in Bristol. I just hope too much of it hasn't been badly damaged. I fear that people may just tear the rest of old buildings down instead of thinking how to rebuild them as they were.
> 
> Glad to hear there were no deaths in Christchurch!





Taller said:


> We are all very sad and worried about what happened in your city and are hoping for the best! It is amazing that no one was killed, but the damage looks terrible.





charpentier said:


> My thoughts are with all those affected by the earthquake. The news broke my heart. But I have no doubt that with patience and courage Christchurch will become a magnificent city again.





Andre_idol said:


> First thought when I read the news...OH NO!!!...those beautiful buildings Sydney showed to us...I hope they are all ok! Then I watched images on the tv news...  I was pretty stunned not only because of the destruction (altough quite understandable for the magnitude) but mainly because...no casualties! Some positive stuff out of all of this.
> 
> Apart from the not so good facts that Milan has been writing I´m pretty sure the city and NZ will recover from this and make that city glow again. And Sydney we´ll show that to us
> 
> All the best for the affected by it!



Thanks for all the well wishes boys and for the concern, the Cantabrians will appreciate it immensely. They have already started tearing the badly damaged buildings down so that they don't collapse onto the neighboring structures ... it is very sad to see them come crashing down  Now we wait and see if they will reconstruct them ..... bugger !!


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Like many people I got to look around immediately afterwards before the cordons came in. These photos were taken in the area that I got to see I can tell you that every single one of the buildings in these photos is damaged in some way. They are still standing yet have big cracks in them, masonry and glass fallen. Even the 15 story Westpac building, mostly hidden in the first photo its supporting columns are cracked all the way through to the roof. Surveyors are going through the city non stop putting red/yellow/green stickers on every building. Fingers crossed they are salvagable.


Bugger !!!! I am crossing fingers and toes ... here's hoping that they are just cracks and not structural  Have you been downtown to watch them tear the damaged buildings down ? take lots of tissues with


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Was very wierd walking down this street. Many of those very shopfronts were completely exposed. Everybody was just looking stunned. The glass doors were either opened or destroyed. I am amazed there was no looting. Maybe people are better than we give them credit for.


Is it mostly glass / shop front windows broken or structural as well ?


----------



## Shezan

very peaceful city


----------



## Andre_idol

I just read a big storm is heading (or already passed?) Christchurch


----------



## Davee

Thanks Sydney for all the pictures and reminding us of the beutiful side of the our city that needs to be saved.

I'm so glad that all my SSC brothers are safe and well - it's difficult enough dealing with it here sitting in the UK - what you guys have been through is just shocking - I still find it hard to believe - I just can't wait to get home in November.

To all you SSC guys out there - thanks for all your best wishes and paying some attention to our city and country.......I hope you will all be able to expecrience what we have to offer when you come and visit some time - YOU'LL BE MOST WELCOME :banana:


----------



## 122347

Sad by the earthquake 

But now hands to work and start rebuilding the city. kay:


----------



## Alphaville

SYDNEY said:


> More news and pics of the damage caused by NZ' largest earthquake in 90 years can be viewed *HERE*


90 years??

What about the 7.8m Hawkes Bay quake in 1931 that killed 251..


----------



## Jakes1

grateful there was no loss of life. A good friend of mine lives here - he was out of the country when the quake struck and he only gets to return today.


----------



## Nightsky

A surprisingly beautiful city, too bad about the earthquake!


----------



## christos-greece

I hope the city of Christchurch, to stand on "its feet" again soon :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> very peaceful city


When everything is back to normal it will be 




Andre_idol said:


> I just read a big storm is heading (or already passed?) Christchurch


It has passed but it wasn't bad at all - they are very lucky considering 




Davee said:


> Thanks Sydney for all the pictures and reminding us of the beutiful side of the our city that needs to be saved.
> 
> I'm so glad that all my SSC brothers are safe and well - it's difficult enough dealing with it here sitting in the UK - what you guys have been through is just shocking - I still find it hard to believe - I just can't wait to get home in November.
> 
> To all you SSC guys out there - thanks for all your best wishes and paying some attention to our city and country.......I hope you will all be able to expecrience what we have to offer when you come and visit some time - YOU'LL BE MOST WELCOME :banana:


No worries sweet pea  At least they are going to try to save as much as possible and I am sure that the new buildings will be incredible :cheers:




costa said:


> Sad by the earthquake
> 
> But now hands to work and start rebuilding the city. kay:


Thanks for your enthusiasm and the comment .... they have already started cleaning up and things are getting back to normal (as can be) slowly but surely 




Jakes1 said:


> grateful there was no loss of life. A good friend of mine lives here - he was out of the country when the quake struck and he only gets to return today.


Thanks Jakes .... let's hope that he doesn't find too much damage to his property ... all the best mate :cheers:




Nightsky said:


> A surprisingly beautiful city, too bad about the earthquake!


:lol: Why are you so surprised ? Thanks for the concern shown.




christos-greece said:


> I hope the city of Christchurch, to stand on "its feet" again soon :cheers:


Thanks Christos ... the garden city will shine again


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update, Syd.
any situational update of the city?


*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> nice photo update, Syd.
> any situational update of the city?


Thanks mate - things are not looking too good for most of the heritage buildings - approx. 50% have to be demolished and 10 000 homes could also be wiped off the face of the earth. Needless to say that the whole of NZ is on a downer right now 

Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

beautiful... I hope they restore everything ASAP.

can't wait to go there


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> beautiful... I hope they restore everything ASAP.
> 
> can't wait to go there


Cheers sweet pea, give it two years and then you should visit :cheers: Thanks for the comment hun


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

As usually thanks SYDNEY for those very nice photos


----------



## Deanb

hubba hubba hubba!


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> As usually thanks SYDNEY for those very nice photos


Thanks CG, you are very kind 




Deanb said:


> hubba hubba hubba!


:colgate: :hug:


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Weird feeling watching this beautiful pics and have in mind what happened there


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Weird feeling watching this beautiful pics and have in mind what happened there


I agree but I am happy to report that most of the stone buildings will be rebuilt - that is great news indeed :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Christchurch SYDNEY :cheers:
Do you know what's going on in Christchurch, right now? Are better now?


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos from Christchurch SYDNEY :cheers:
> Do you know what's going on in Christchurch, right now? Are better now?


Thanks :colgate: Lots happening, damaged buildings being demolished - water is back on, electricity is back on and stonemasons are very busy trying to restore the old stone buildings - people are returning to Christchurch and it is back to work for them. Looking at what happened to Japan we were very lucky hno:


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks :colgate: Lots happening, damaged buildings being demolished - water is back on, electricity is back on and stonemasons are very busy trying to restore the old stone buildings - people are returning to Christchurch and it is back to work for them. Looking at what happened to Japan we were very lucky hno:


Thanks SYDNEY  i wish the best for the city of Christchurch


----------



## aljuarez

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate - things are not looking too good for most of the heritage buildings - approx. 50% have to be demolished and 10 000 homes could also be wiped off the face of the earth. Needless to say that the whole of NZ is on a downer right now
> 
> Not to make this even more depressing than it is, but what are the main heritage building losses? I mean, the ones that won't be rebuilt?


----------



## christos-greece

And another question: (sorry now i remember that) about the hotel building which had static problems what's happened?


----------



## Milan Luka

Andre_idol said:


> Weird feeling watching this beautiful pics and have in mind what happened there


Yeah. Its really sobering looking at these photos of yours Sydney. Strange to think what a minute of shaking can do.

Thankfully most of what is on this page is salvageable. I look forward to seeing the city rise again.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Thanks SYDNEY  i wish the best for the city of Christchurch


Thanks CG - The Cantabrians will be very pleased to read that :hug:




aljuarez said:


> Not to make this even more depressing than it is, but what are the main heritage building losses? I mean, the ones that won't be rebuilt?


Not quite sure as yet but it looks as if entire streets will be bulldozed. As soon as I have more info I will submit a post with all the lost heritage pics. Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> And another question: (sorry now i remember that) about the hotel building which had static problems what's happened?


There are 3 hotels that look as if they will be demolished - maybe more 




Milan Luka said:


> Yeah. Its really sobering looking at these photos of yours Sydney. Strange to think what a minute of shaking can do.
> 
> Thankfully most of what is on this page is salvageable. I look forward to seeing the city rise again.


I am pleased to read that there is some willpower to restore the stone buildings to their former glory - also very, very happy that you are okay :hug:


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

were these taken before the quake?


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> were these taken before the quake?


Yeah, I was there exactly one month prior to the earthquake - the city was buzzing and getting back on its feet, who would have thought that a month later it will be a ghost town


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Fantastic updates :hug:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Fantastic updates :hug:


:kiss:


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Fantastic and very nice new photos SYDNEY


----------



## Andre_idol

"Gnomes do it in the garden" :lol:

Great set


----------



## Kaiser

Christchurch is such a beautiful place! Too bad she was destroyed because of an earthquake


----------



## Jennifat

Wonderful collection of photos, Sydney.

Have you had the opportunity to take any more photos since the earthquake? I'd be very interested to see images of the aftermath and whatever may have survived, although I'm assuming large areas of downtown Christchurch are probably still off limits.

I hope everyone is recovering down there and rebuilding can start soon.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Fantastic and very nice new photos SYDNEY


Thanks mate, I can always rely on you 




Andre_idol said:


> "Gnomes do it in the garden" :lol:
> 
> Great set


I loved it - very cute indeed. They also had other signs around like "gnome is where the heart is" - very clever. Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:




Kaiser said:


> Christchurch is such a beautiful place! Too bad she was destroyed because of an earthquake


It is very heartbreaking indeed - let's hope that they can rebuild an even better city without losing it's soul :cheers: Thanks for the comment 




Jennifat said:


> Wonderful collection of photos, Sydney.
> 
> Have you had the opportunity to take any more photos since the earthquake? I'd be very interested to see images of the aftermath and whatever may have survived, although I'm assuming large areas of downtown Christchurch are probably still off limits.
> 
> I hope everyone is recovering down there and rebuilding can start soon.


Thanks Jennifat :colgate: I haven't been back to CHCH since January and I will probably not go back there for at least another year. Details are rather sketchy regarding which buildings will be restored and which will be torn down. I think that it is safe to say that many of the heritage buildings will be lost  

Thanks for your concern and vested interest :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*CHRISTCHURCH | 23 JANUARY 2011*



CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ Every building in the last post has been damaged  A fantastic reminder of what is lost and what can hopefully be saved


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^ Every building in the last post has been damaged  A fantastic reminder of what is lost and what can hopefully be saved


Very sad indeed  I think that The Press Building is a goner hno:


----------



## Deanb

LOVE IT!
feels like a mixed dutch & english city, but nicer and lighter


----------

